# 4th generation convicts!!!



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey mates! I've had fish for about 15 yrs now. I've had preetty much all of the smaller community fish(guppies, platies, tetras, danios, barbs). I got into cichlids about 7 yrs ago. My 1st cichlids were 3 black convicts (2 F & 1M). About 3 months later, the M paired with the bigger F & they had a brood, well then a few days later he paired with the other F & had another brood. Well when the young got bigger I sorted through them & kept a few. Then I bought some at the lfs to breed with my babies. Each generation I repeat the routine. Now I have 4th generation convicts. I had their great grandpa & great grandma. They are 3 months old now & I have already bought 2 Pink convicts to breed with them. I plan on trying to keep the line going as long as I can. I LOVE CONVICTS!!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, congrats! And :hi: to the forums!! I love breeding convicts too. They do most of the work and you have the chance to actually sit back and see whats going on :-D


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

welcome! that's pretty awesome with your convicts. i contemplated getting a pair, but decided to start an african cichlid tank instead. your fish sound pretty cool, and im expecting some pics.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah, post some pics! I love convicts too! I had a black pair about 12 years ago - I really miss them - they are nice fish!


----------

